# Deer and the goats



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

We went on a pack trip two weeks ago and the deer loved our goats. There was a doe that I swore she was going to touch noses with one of the boys. They didn't have any loose hay or grain on the ground so she wasn't coming in to eat their food. I posted a picture of Blackie - he didn't care about the doe. I also have a darker picture and it shows one of the boys just laying down and the doe behind him. Unfortunately, the picture is pretty dark.

Does anyone else have this happen?


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Don't let the National Forest Service folks see this! This is exactly the sort of thing that "proves" to them that our goats have contact with wildlife and are therefore a danger to the Bighorn sheep herds.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Nanno I agree to a point simply because they will use any excuse they can get to keep goats out of the forest, but I must say that I constantly see deer in close contact with livestock out in pastures and sometimes open range in national forests, so they get contact with livestock no matter what and much more often then from a few random packgoats. 

rtdoyer, yes I have had deer come very close, but not quite that close


----------



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

I agree with the comments about the USFS, but I don't really see a Bighorn Sheep doing this. The one's I have seen are much more, elusive. Well, except for one 



 :lol:


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes, deer are often curious and comfortable around people and much more likely to interact with livestock than bighorn sheep. However, I hardly expect any government official (even one who works in the Wildlife Division) to know the difference between a deer and a bighorn. Yes, I have a very cynical view of government.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

http://www.wisn.com/news/armed-agen...eer/-/9373668/21272108/-/wvh1n7z/-/index.html

Nanno! You should have more faith in the intelligence of government, I mean, the People's employees. See above for proof that government common sense and thoughtfulness can solve even the most important issues!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh, what a sad article! Government is completely out of control! What is wrong with this country?? I just read this morning that a family was raided in their own home because the wife had been Googling pressure cookers while her husband was looking up backpacks and they have Asian contacts. My gosh, when are we going into armed revolution? I'm ready!!!


----------

